# thermometer and hygrometer probe placement in T tank?



## vegas-baybee (May 9, 2011)

Hi. Can someone tell me where would be best to put these please. i currently have them both laid ontop of the substrate but am unsure if this is right.
Should i have the hygrometer fixed midway up the side and should i slightly bury the thermometer probe incase my T decides to have a rummage or shall i leave them as they are? Thank you.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Is this for your G.rosea tank? If so then you really don't need it as it will eventually be bone dry. If it's for another type of T then you can put it anywhere you like really as the T would be able to get to it anywhere in the tank at some point on its wanders


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

vegas-baybee said:


> Hi. Can someone tell me where would be best to put these please. i currently have them both laid ontop of the substrate but am unsure if this is right.
> Should i have the hygrometer fixed midway up the side and should i slightly bury the thermometer probe incase my T decides to have a rummage or shall i leave them as they are? Thank you.


 
You don't need them for your Chile Rose T, least I don't think you do.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

vegas-baybee said:


> Hi. Can someone tell me where would be best to put these please. i currently have them both laid ontop of the substrate but am unsure if this is right.
> Should i have the hygrometer fixed midway up the side and should i slightly bury the thermometer probe incase my T decides to have a rummage or shall i leave them as they are? Thank you.


In the bin ;-)

You want them to measure the air temperature so keep the thermometer higher up. Bear in mind that the hygrometer measures the water content of the air so by having it on the substrate you'll be getting a false reading. Again, it'll be better higher up.

But yeah, the bin would be best, lol.


----------



## vegas-baybee (May 9, 2011)

Craig Mackay said:


> In the bin ;-)
> 
> You want them to measure the air temperature so keep the thermometer higher up. Bear in mind that the hygrometer measures the water content of the air so by having it on the substrate you'll be getting a false reading. Again, it'll be better higher up.
> 
> But yeah, the bin would be best, lol.


Lololol ok i reckon i don't need them then! Common sense really. i should have known this with having crested geckos. Was just trying to be a good little tarantula keeper and get all the kit


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Dont bin them.

SELL THEM AND BUY MORE T's WITH THE MONEY. simples innit :2thumb:


----------

